# Controversial Topics



## Clover

<opal> guys
<opal> can anyone think of a debate topic that all of tCoD WOULDN'T agree on

Issues brought up included hate speech, censorship, euthanasia, criminal punishment... poly[amory|gyny] and incest were discussed but everyone loved polyamory and "I think the general opinion was 'sure, but don't have kids if you're TOO closely related'".

This is a good question and it should be answered and I can't think of anything else. ^o.o^b


----------



## Aisling

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Healthcare maybe? Have we talked about healthcare? Though I'd imagine we'd pretty much agree on that too.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i vote incest

:v


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

... What Pokémon generation was the best?


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

A freedom of dress thread a while ago got people pretty divided, as well as a side-argument about censorship of hate speech in the same thread.


----------



## Zuu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



KronoGreen said:


> i vote incest
> 
> :v


there was a CC thread or something that generated a 'debate' about incest; we all pretty much agreed that it's fine as long as you don't have kids when you're too closely related because that could cause problems with your children.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

oh, I know. Eugenics. Anyone want to take me up on that?


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Affirmative action?


----------



## Keta

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> <opal> guys
> <opal> can anyone think of a debate topic that all of tCoD WOULDN'T agree on
> 
> Issues brought up included hate speech, censorship, euthanasia, criminal punishment... poly[amory|gyny] and incest were discussed but everyone loved polyamory and "I think the general opinion was 'sure, but don't have kids if you're TOO closely related'".
> 
> This is a good question and it should be answered and I can't think of anything else. ^o.o^b


I can only think of personal preferences- i.e. sexual orientation, habits, and fetishes- namely polyamory and being a furry.


----------



## departuresong

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

The meat eating thread had quite a few disagreements, even if none of it was actually very heated.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

(advance note: I do NOT support an argument of any sort of this, so don't flame/spam me about it)

Any debate involving a superiority of male or female people would instantly spark a huge debate. I don't want to start one, however.

EDIT: Any *debate* involving a superiority of male or female people would instantly spark a huge *debate.* I don't want to start one, however.
Hello, Department of Redundancy Department?


----------



## departuresong

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I don't think it would. We would probably agree about the biological differences and then talk about how it doesn't really matter in the long run anyway.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I dunno, if someone said women are better/would be more peaceful/lessevil, I'd get pretty pissed off.
That would be fun.


----------



## departuresong

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

You could tell anybody that says that to go watch _Degrassi_.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Uh, sure?
*Googles*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Argh... I hope I didn't start a debate right here...


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Who is the hottest death note character,if L fangirls heard someone didnt like L they'd go crazy


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

What about the fanboys? Will they go crazy? Stop putting your emphasis on the wimminz, dammit!


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Maybe something we don't all agree on is whether or not there's a topic we don't all agree on.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*







Is this two faces or a vase?


----------



## Chopsuey

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Is this two faces or a vase?


BOTH.

Sexiest person alive?


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Thin Mints or Samoas?


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



> but everyone loved polyamory


uh not really. can't say I fully approve of it (although I don't think it's any business of the legal system). :/


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

green day or justin bieber?

:v


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

gavin and stacey or nessa and smithy

ONLY YOU CAN DECIDE


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Thin Mints or Samoas?


_thin mintsssss_ (although imo tagalongs beat both)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

It is both, simultaneously, and also a perfectly symmetrical canyon.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Is this two faces or a vase?


No, it's two faces and a goblet.  That would be the weirdest looking vase I've ever seen.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i say it's homosexual rights.


----------



## Minish

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



KronoGreen said:


> i say it's homosexual rights.


...seriously? Every time this has been "debated" it's been 95% of the forum going "well obviously gays should be given full equality, wtf" and then there's some random devout anti-gay Christian who tries to argue their side and fails miserably.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Cirrus said:


> ...seriously? Every time this has been "debated" it's been 95% of the forum going "well obviously gays should be given full equality, wtf" and then there's some random devout anti-gay Christian who tries to argue their side and fails miserably.


... i was referring to the poster as a joke. sorry for any confusion. I:


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Harlequin said:


> gavin and stacey or nessa and smithy
> 
> ONLY YOU CAN DECIDE


NESSA <3333


----------



## Clover

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Leafpool said:


> _thin mintsssss_ (although imo tagalongs beat both)


ex_cuse_ me, princess? samoas, samoas, you delusional cur!!

... thin mints are fairly decent frozen I guess. but samoas win everything.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i hate coconut. :c


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Dannichu said:


> NESSA <3333


Everyone will agreeeeee


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Cirrus said:


> ...seriously? Every time this has been "debated" it's been 95% of the forum going "well obviously gays should be given full equality, wtf" and then there's some random devout anti-gay Christian who tries to argue their side and fails miserably.


lol there's only twenty people on the site?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Pwnemon said:


> lol there's only twenty people on the site?





			
				The Forums' Main Page said:
			
		

> Active Members: 362


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



> lol there's only twenty people on the site?


?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

no, more of you pop up once in a while. and not that many people frequent those forums, for there lies true insanity.

as opposed to the fake stuff you youngsters get these days. hrml hmph.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> ex_cuse_ me, princess? samoas, samoas, you delusional cur!!
> 
> ... thin mints are fairly decent frozen I guess. but samoas win everything.


what on earth are you guys on about?


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



opaltiger said:


> what on earth are you guys on about?


girl scout cookies.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



KronoGreen said:


> girl scout cookies.


Excuse me, this is a _highly important thread_ about _highly important matters_ and people are debating _cookies?_ >:(


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Firstly, I like thin mints.

Secondly, if 95% agree and one dissents, that would mean there are twenty on the site. Flat joke fell flat.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



opaltiger said:


> Excuse me, this is a _highly important thread_ about _highly important matters_ and people are debating _cookies?_ >:(


cookies kind of _are_ highly important?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Pwnemon said:


> Firstly, I like thin mints.
> 
> Secondly, if 95% agree and one dissents, that would mean there are twenty on the site. Flat joke fell flat.


you're not the only one dissenting.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



sreservoir said:


> you're not the only one dissenting.


qft

You're not the only one to come in here and try to preach to us. Others usually pussied out by this point and promptly vanished from the face of the forum, so you may pat yourself on the back for that. Hardly an A for effort, but at the same time you haven't given up either. It's kind of hard to phrase.

To Green, this thread is mostly concerning active members who have been here for more than two weeks and stuff and are active for longer. ;v but current events are fun.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

errata: he _is_ the only one dissenting, but not the only one who _has_ dissented.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I still don't get how that makes 20 people on the site. 1/20 dissenting, sure, but that could still be any number. Or is there something obvious I'm missing?


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Well it's just that Cirrus said one person dissents, not one out of twenty.

Whatever. As I said, flat joke fell flat.


----------



## Ruby

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I got the joke, but only after reading sreservoir's reply.  Jokes that involve doing a calculation are always a bit obscure.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Pwnemon said:


> Well it's just that Cirrus said one person dissents, not one out of twenty.
> 
> Whatever. As I said, flat joke fell flat.


But she didn't say that one diss-



> some random devout anti-gay Christian


Curses!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

it is usually only one person at a time. but the people who stay around for a long time, stay around. the people voicing unpopular opinions without supporting them tend to run off to hide in a corner after a while.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



opaltiger said:


> Excuse me, this is a _highly important thread_ about _highly important matters_ and people are debating _cookies?_ >:(


Clearly-- clearly.

Clearly you have never tasted girl scout cookies.

This is an abomination unto mankind and you must get a nice American friend to ship you a few different boxes. >3


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

you want thin mints, samoas, either of the peanut butter cookies (I find tagalongs better personally), whatever the lemon cookies are called, and all abouts if you can find a box somewhere since those were discontinued :(


----------



## nothing to see here

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



> poly[amory|gyny] and incest were discussed but everyone loved polyamory and "I think the general opinion was 'sure, but don't have kids if you're TOO closely related'".


I'm not exactly the most active user (and I'm not on IRC at all), but I don't really agree with either of those.  I don't really like arguing about stuff over the Internet, though... so I'm not going to expand on that.

That's probably one reason why it seems like everyone has such similar opinions.  I'm guessing most people don't really like arguing about stuff over the Internet... so the only ones that actually post their disagreements are either people who _like_ arguing over the Internet for some strange reason, or people don't have the self-control to keep themselves from posting a rant whenever they see something they disagree with.  So there's always at least one of those extreme anti-gay Christian types when sexuality comes up, and the extreme-Christians and extreme-atheists always start snarling and biting at each other every time religion comes up.

====

Also, Thin Mints are disgusting.  But then again, pretty much anything that combines chocolate and mint is disgusting.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



El Garbanzo said:


> But then again, pretty much anything that combines chocolate and mint is disgusting.


You, sir, are a heretic, a barbarian and a downright unlikeable person.

I hope you're proud of yourself.

Or something, I dunno. 

Question: are After-8s thin-mints? 'Cause omnomnom.

Also: Should guys be allowed to join the Girl Guides? 'Cause I know girls can join the Scouts, and I'm pretty sad about when the Guides turned the 8 year old me away.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> This is an abomination unto mankind and you must get a nice American friend to ship you a few different boxes. >3


My little sister is in girl scouts, perhaps I could make arrangements.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Leafpool said:


> you want thin mints, samoas, either of the peanut butter cookies (I find tagalongs better personally), whatever the lemon cookies are called, and all abouts if you can find a box somewhere since those were discontinued :(


the alternative are the do-si-dos (tagalongs are better!), the lemon ones are called lemon chalet cremes, you can still, apparently, get all-abouts in central and southern florida, and I prefer trefoils.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

taglalongs are /much/ better. they're like what Reese's would end up doing if Reese's ever made cookies :3

eh, trefoils are all right. they're kind of bland for me, I always preferred the fact that all abouts had chocolate :3

and I always preferred lemon coolers (before they went out of circulation) to lemon chalet cremes, but any lemon cookie is good to me so


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Lemon Coolers were better than the Chalet Cremes. I almost sued.

EDIT: Shoot, Ninja.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

how did this hread get derailed into a cookies thread?

join the dark side, we sell girl scout cookies!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



sreservoir said:


> join the dark side, we sell girl scout cookies!


cookies are a very good reason to join the dark side :3


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



sreservoir said:


> how did this hread get derailed into a cookies thread?


i'm not sure, but i think i like it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

OREO






MILK'S FAVORITE COOKIE, IDIOTS


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

BUT I DON'T LIKE MILK ; ;


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

(_Clearly_ the best girl scout cookies are samoas and tagalongs)

music piracy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

who would like things because milk likes them? hell, I don't even like milk.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

oreos are the work of the devil they bought out cadburys i hate them i hate them i hate them


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

oreos > almost everything


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Saith said:


> What about the fanboys? Will they go crazy? Stop putting your emphasis on the wimminz, dammit!


forgot 'bout that sorry xD and also a debate if Near uses hair dye. and Im a girlscout and if GS cookies are on the darkside,sign me up :3


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



KronoGreen said:


> oreos > almost everything


You're lying! Stop lying you liar! Why do you lie?!


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I only like mint oreos.even better then thin mints.instead of cookies why dont we debate on death note stuff?Or grandma vs. celing cat?or billy mayes vs.teh shamwow guy?


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Shamwow has reached Britain. I saw the advert, and was all 'that's the guy with the headset!'


----------



## Clover

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Oreos -- only double-stuf -- are mediocre, but they work in a pinch when Hydrox aren't available.

Or samoas.

Are all abouts thank-yous? Those aren't too bad. I love samoas and peanut butter patties best.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> Are all abouts thank-yous?


yeah, I think they are.

also I also love mint oreos <3


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

or chocolate or cakes.But then L and Mello would try to eat the thread so we couldnt do that.we are already at risk since we are talking about cookies.I like tag-a-longs and Samoas


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

What about whether Mijumaru is cute or not?

Most of us would probably come out in favor of music piracy... or at the very least, the removal of DRM.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

The site I _could_ download off advertises the music as free. It's not stealing if they bloody give it away~


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

NEWMAN O'S, BITCHES.

ORGANIC, VEGAN, AND TASTE BETTER THAN OREO OR HYDROX.

I can eat, like, ten in one sitting.

But then I get fat and yelled at for eating all of the cookies...


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Thread tagged.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Maybe people were talking about cookies for a while but at least the thread hasn't been derailed into Pirates V Ninjas.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Maybe whether PEOPLE SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO TAG THINGS BY THEMSELVES OR NOT


----------



## @lex

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Let's get on-topic, people.

My vote goes to "the quality of the Twilight saga".


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



> Maybe whether PEOPLE SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO TAG THINGS BY THEMSELVES OR NOT


that's true, actually. there _was _drama when tagging came along and the people who cared enough to say anything _were _divided.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



ultraviolet said:


> that's true, actually. there _was _drama when tagging came along and the people who cared enough to say anything _were _divided.


Was this in that crappy sprite comic thing I did where 90% of the tags were stuff like "Lucario sex doll" and everyone kept trying to add more stupid ones and everyone else was like "no"? If not then it's happened twice and is especially controversial :o

Also, the right of the Forum Games section to exist. But then that has been covered numerous times.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



@lex said:


> Let's get on-topic, people.
> 
> My vote goes to "the quality of the Twilight saga".


No, I think everybody here hates those.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Strongest comic book character, barring the Cosmics. (Silver Surfer, Beta Ray Bill, Galactus, etc.)


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Ninjas are much better than pirates. End of debate.

:P


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Pwnemon said:


> Ninjas are much better than pirates. End of debate.
> 
> :P


You forgot the bit where actually pirates are way better than ninjas but ninjas are still really awesome.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

NESSA IS LIFE I MUST AGREE

[/late]


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Harlequin said:


> NESSA IS LIFE I MUST AGREE
> 
> [/late]


Tidy.

Also late, but all cookies suck. Oreos in particular are a joke. I resented the fact that they came with _eating instructions_ on the packaging, and then they tasted of chemicals and were totally dry.

_Biscuits_ are where it's at.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Whether straight marriage should be allowed?

...Seriously though, I don't know. I've always noticed this issue though. It's odd that apparently 95% of Pokémon fans are so extreme-liberal.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Whether straight marriage should be allowed?
> 
> ...Seriously though, I don't know. I've always noticed this issue though. It's odd that apparently 95% of Pokémon fans are so extreme-liberal.


This was the first forum I frequented, so I was pretty naive about the net, thinking everyone was, you know, not prejudice.

How wrong I was.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

(pirates are better)


----------



## surskitty

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> It's odd that apparently 95% of Pokémon fans are so extreme-liberal.


Thaaaat's mostly just here.  :'(


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



James said:


> Thaaaat's mostly just here.  :'(


Not true. I can vouch that I count three conservatives on the other Pokemon community I frequent.


----------



## H-land

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

On the pirates/ninjas issue, I tend to side with pirates.
On the topic of other topics that would spark controversy in TCoD, I would suggest "reimplementing rep", "who isn't a mod but should be", and possibly "offshore wind farms" and "nuclear power in America". "[Best/Worst] city in [Europe/NA]" might also show some interesting divergent opinions.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

On topic, I guess the issue of political correctness may be controversial. Should the n word be exclusively black? Should cracker be as punishable as the n word? Should mothers always get custody of the child? Should fathers always have to pay child support? What if he wanted an abortion, but the mother didn't? Should he still have to support them?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Pwnemon said:


> Not true. I can vouch that I count three conservatives on the other Pokemon community I frequent.





James said:


> mostly


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Saith said:


> Should cracker be as punishable as the n word?


Oh man, I would happily debate the hell out of that one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

oh! should profanity be allowed in public addresses?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Dannichu said:


> Tidy.
> 
> Also late, but all cookies suck. Oreos in particular are a joke. I resented the fact that they came with _eating instructions_ on the packaging, and then they tasted of chemicals and were totally dry.
> 
> _Biscuits_ are where it's at.


YESYESYES

Biscuits are the best. There's nothing better on a cold winter's night than a cup of hot chocolate into which I can dip my bourbon creams.

Or digestives with nutella. Yes.

And of course-

TOFFYPOPS~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Dannichu said:


> Tidy.
> 
> Also late, but all cookies suck. Oreos in particular are a joke. I resented the fact that they came with _eating instructions_ on the packaging, and then they tasted of chemicals and were totally dry.
> 
> _Biscuits_ are where it's at.


(May I speak with you for a moment, dear?)
............................................./
.........................................../​


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Butbutbut Danni, Newman O's are organic! They don't have any chemicals in them like Oreos do!

If they sell them in the UK, that is.


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I like most cookie-related things o__o I actually have a little pack of two Oreos in here that I am planning to eat when everyone is asleep.
And Tagalongs are the best GS cookies.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Man, I missed the whole cookies debate while my power was out yesterday.

Samoas are the best though. That is indisputable fact.

Also, I think the forum games debate _was_ the one thing that had the forum totally split up opinion-wise.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

A biscuit like food type is absolutely pointless if, when dipped in tea, it retains its solidity. It must soften.
That is why Oreos are evil, and McVities are basically Jesus treats.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Samoas are the best though. That is indisputable fact.


_fuck no_ Tagalongs rule all


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Lemon COOLERS!@!@#!#$@!$

Before they were discontinued.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

THIN MINTS ALL THE WAY


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Leafpool said:


> _fuck no_ Tagalongs rule all


I am morally opposed to people liking tagalongs more than samoas.

just eat a nutty bar ffs


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I hate coconut okay ; ; I love peanut butter.

I am morally opposed to anyone liking Samoas more than any other cookie. D<


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i am totally going to copyright the idea of a nutella cookie.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



			
				Pwnemon said:
			
		

> Ninjas are much better than pirates. End of debate.
> 
> :P


_get out_


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



ultraviolet said:


> _get out_


NO U good sir.

Ninjas would pwn pirates any day and you cannot object.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Saith said:


> A biscuit like food type is absolutely pointless if, when dipped in tea, it retains its solidity. It must soften.
> That is why Oreos are evil, and McVities are basically Jesus treats.


But but but Oreos _do_ get soft! They're cool like that.

Also ninja are (_duh_) better than pirates. They bathe, for one thing.


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Samoas and thin mints are both delicious!
but srsly tagalongs are best


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

PIRATES

DO WHAT YOU WANT 'CAUSE A PIRATE IS FREE

YOU ARE A PIRATE


----------



## Saith

*The Biscuit Thread*

I have dunked an Oreo and it did not break up. It just became warmer and wetter.

We shall now praise Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I'll drink to Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Wat r jeffa caeks


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> I'll drink to Jaffa Cakes.


I won't cuz I'm thirteen, but I agree to this general idea.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I don't think there's been a single day where I haven't eaten at least one Jaffa cake for years.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Jaffa Cakes are _godly_. They're cakes, not biscuits, though. And there was a court case to prove it.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Dannichu said:


> Tidy.
> 
> Also late, but all cookies suck. Oreos in particular are a joke. I resented the fact that they came with _eating instructions_ on the packaging, and then they tasted of chemicals and were totally dry.
> 
> _Biscuits_ are where it's at.


Oh... Danni. What's occurring?

How about: Is war ever necessary?


----------



## Espeon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> I'll drink to Jaffa Cakes.


TO JAFFA CAKES!



Dannichu said:


> Jaffa Cakes are _godly_. They're cakes, not biscuits, though. And there was a court case to prove it.


Who on earth would need a court case? It's an easy one. A cake goes hard when it goes stale. Biscuits go soft.
When a jaffa cake goes stale, it goes hard! Therefore it is a cake. End of story.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Harlequin said:


> How about: Is war ever necessary?


I think we'd homogenize on that, too.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I dunno, I don't hate war. But then, I'm guessing it'll be like theism threads where _almost_ everyone agrees.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Harlequin said:


> Oh... Danni. What's occurring?


I'm not gonna lie to you, Cirrus. At the end of the day....when all's said an done....d'ya know what I mean?



Espeon said:


> Who on earth would need a court case? It's an easy one. A cake goes hard when it goes stale. Biscuits go soft.
> When a jaffa cake goes stale, it goes hard! Therefore it is a cake. End of story.


That's how it was decided at the court case XD


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

What the heck is a Jaffa Cake anyway? Is it something that they don't sell in the States?


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I don't think so. I remember an episode of Buffy where Giles got a big bag of food from Britain and said "Oh, Jaffa Cakes!"


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Well they start out as full moons, see.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

You _don't get Jaffa Cakes in the US?_ I don't believe I ever even considered living in the US.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

You're all so mean.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

According to Wikipedia and 14 years of looking at grocery store shelves, Jaffa Cakes are indeed not sold in the States.

Which is too bad, they look pretty good. Cake, orange, and chocolate sounds like a wonderful combination.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> Also ninja are (_duh_) better than pirates. They bathe, for one thing.


And? Bathing _sucks_! This is something we all stop realising when we grow up. But not pirates. NINJAS HAVE NO YOUTHFUL HIGH SPIRITS.
Plus scurvy is great really, damn connective tissue 

And to anyone in this thread who is seriously deprived, Jaffa cakes are small, round, flat cakes with a blob of orange (actually apricot) jelly stuff - "the smashing orangey bit" - in the middle and chocolate over the top. They are fantastic and everyone in the world should live on them alone.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



opaltiger said:


> You _don't get Jaffa Cakes in the US?_ I don't believe I ever even considered living in the US.


Well Europe apparently doesn't  get Samoas! >:o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Someone send me a box (or whatever container they come in) of Jaffa Cakes and I will send you a gallon or two of root beer (also known as the gods' drink of choice)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> Someone send me a box (or whatever container they come in) of Jaffa Cakes and I will send you a gallon or two of root beer (also known as the gods' drink of choice)


They come in a big long cylindrical seethrough orange wrapper in a box. Some boxes have several sets of these wrapperfuls of Jaffa Cakes.
I'll fetch you a drool bucket.

OH and they come in mini size in little plastic tubs which have six tiny Jaffas in. Sometimes you have seven by mistake x333



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Well Europe apparently doesn't  get Samoas! >:o


So I think it's clear TCoD opinion is divided on which side of the Atlantic has the best snacks. :>


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Do you guys have barbecue potato chips? (crisps?) Cheetos? Twinkies?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> Do you guys have barbecue potato chips? (crisps?) Cheetos? Twinkies?


We have all kinds of fucking crazy crisp flavours in the UK. Kangaroo, squirrel, Worcestershire sauce... though two of those were only around for a little while. Sadly, Worcestershire sauce is not one of those two x(

Cheetos = Wotsits, as far as I'm aware.

Twinkies, I don't think so.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

...

	
	
		
		
	


	





So you don't have fat people?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Unless I'm not in the country I think I am, yes we do. We  just have to get fat by other means.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> They come in a big long cylindrical seethrough orange wrapper in a box. Some boxes have several sets of these wrapperfuls of Jaffa Cakes.


My family usually gets Tesco's own Jaffa Cakes :( they don't come in orange wrapper and they don't taste nearly as good. My parents refuse to believe me that McVities are the best Jaffa Cakes and seem to think that I'm being childish and assume that brand name things are automatically better.

Also THE LAW: You must eat Jaffa Cakes four at a time, as they come in packs of 16 or something. Two at a time is fine so long as you don't have two in a pack that already had four being taken at a time. That way if someone who has four at a time comes to eat some there's a chance of there being two left. That is possibly the worst thing that can happen to a human being.
Eight at a time is acceptable but a bit piggish.



> OH and they come in mini size in little plastic tubs which have six tiny Jaffas in. Sometimes you have seven by mistake x333


I've had eight in a pod two times. My brother has claimed to have had nine.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Rasrap Smurf said:


> My family usually gets Tesco's own Jaffa Cakes :( they don't come in orange wrapper and they don't taste nearly as good. My parents refuse to believe me that McVities are the best Jaffa Cakes and seem to think that I'm being childish and assume that brand name things are automatically better.
> 
> Also THE LAW: You must eat Jaffa Cakes four at a time, as they come in packs of 16 or something. Two at a time is fine so long as you don't have two in a pack that already had four being taken at a time. That way if someone who has four at a time comes to eat some there's a chance of there being two left. That is possibly the worst thing that can happen to a human being.
> Eight at a time is acceptable but a bit piggish.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had eight in a pod two times. My brother has claimed to have had nine.


Your family must be slain.

I just realised I think I've always eaten Jaffa Cakes in fours completely unintentionally.

I find receiving too many mini Jaffa Cakes far too exciting.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> Do you guys have barbecue potato chips? (crisps?) Cheetos? Twinkies?


No country can contend with the UK when it comes to the quality and variety of crisps. Trust me.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

How easy is it to find Mexican food over there? I dunno about Europe, but by the time I got back from Japan I could have murdered someone for a taco. :<


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> How easy is it to find Mexican food over there? I dunno about Europe, but by the time I got back from Japan I could have murdered someone for a taco. :<


Very easy.


----------



## H-land

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> So you don't have fat people?


They deep fry Mars bars in Scotland. They don't _need_ any Twinkies in the UK.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



H-land said:


> They deep fry Mars bars in Scotland. They don't _need_ any Twinkies in the UK.


I have the most extraordinary feeling I've eaten a fried Mars bar despite never having been to Scotland. :/


----------



## H-land

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I have the most extraordinary feeling I've eaten a fried Mars bar despite never having been to Scotland. :/


Eh, it's like New England and its clam chowder. You can get chowder from other places, too, but New England is where they do it most and supposedly do it best. It's not that they don't make clam chowder in Seattle- it's just not as well known.
You know what I mean.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

We deep-fry Coke down here in the South, according to my local newspaper.

The South deep-fries _everything._


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Where are the fucking Twinkies? Where are ya, ya spongy yellow delicious bastards?

Believe it or not, Twinkies have an expiration date. Some day very soon, life's little Twinkie gauge is gonna go... empty.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Ketsu said:


> We deep-fry Coke down here in the South, according to my local newspaper.
> 
> The South deep-fries _everything._


Where in the south?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Virginia. Not even that deep.

The newspaper was reporting on the state fair and I remember almost not being able to finish my cereal.

EDIT: We've deep-fried Twinkies too. Frankly, they're disgusting. That is, Twinkies in general are disgusting.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I'm in South Carolina. We have friend-everything at our state fair.

Not that I've ever gone.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Oh dear, state fair food. 

Most horrifying stuff on the planet to be considered edible. 

West Virginia just has pepperoni rolls. They're okay, I guess. But it seems once you get far enough away from WV no one has heard of them.


----------



## Jester

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Do fortune cookies count as cookies? It may have cookie in the name but they do not seem very much like a cookie.

Also, Fried Pepsi.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Ketsu said:


> We deep-fry Coke down here in the South, according to my local newspaper.
> 
> The South deep-fries _everything._


At the last state fair here, they were selling fried BUTTER. Instant heart attack, anyone?

And I am in the Carolinas.

And twinkies are pretty good. I like Swiss Rolls/Ho-Hos better.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Rasrap Smurf said:


> I've had eight in a pod two times. My brother has claimed to have had nine.


It's like Christmas when that happens.

Also THE REAL LAW: The correct way to eat a Jaffa Cake is to first nibble around the jaffa. Then you peel off the chocolate. Third, you put the rest of it in your mouth and, using your tongues dexterity, eat the cakey bit before savouring the jaffa.

And yeah, in Britain we have Fish 'n' Chips flavoured crisps. I mean, it's one thing to have squirrel and duck, but when it's Fish 'n' Chips, it's just... What?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I've eaten deep-fried Mars Bars and deep-fried pizza.

They aren't very good. :(


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

The chippy near my school'll deepfry anything for 50p.
I once deep fried a can of coke. It did nothing.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Saith said:


> Also THE REAL LAW: The correct way to eat a Jaffa Cake is to first nibble around the jaffa. Then you peel off the chocolate. Third, you put the rest of it in your mouth and, using your tongues dexterity, eat the cakey bit before savouring the jaffa.


I'm glad to see _some_ people around here are civilised.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



> And yeah, in Britain we have Fish 'n' Chips flavoured crisps. I mean,  it's one thing to have squirrel and duck, but when it's Fish 'n' Chips,  it's just... What?


recently here there was a competition to create a new flavour and the winner was caesar salad. the other entrants were kebab, coat of arms (emu and kangaroo) and popcorn.


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

All those different chip flavors actually sound pretty cool... I wanna try some.

edit: oh oh and I like the taco and cheeseburger flavored Doritos.


----------



## Michi

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Twinkies are GODLY when deep fried, and Ketsu is evil and should be punished. >:3

Now I am amazed that a thread about tCoD agreeing on most everything has evolved into disagreements over these "Jaffa cakes" you speak of (*googles*) and Twinkies. :P

I live in the US, and have never experienced a Jaffa cake. D:


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Saith said:


> Also THE REAL LAW: The correct way to eat a Jaffa Cake is to first nibble around the jaffa. Then you peel off the chocolate. Third, you put the rest of it in your mouth and, using your tongues dexterity, eat the cakey bit before savouring the jaffa.
> 
> And yeah, in Britain we have Fish 'n' Chips flavoured crisps. I mean, it's one thing to have squirrel and duck, but when it's Fish 'n' Chips, it's just... What?


I do that except I remove the cake from the jaffa by hand then eat them in the specified order. Am I going to jail with the "full moon, half moon, total eclipse!" lady?

The Fish and Chips flavour crisps just tasted like vinegar :l And the Chilli and Chocolate ones, thankfully, just tasted of chilli. What is Walkers' obsession with bringing out these "WE ARE ADDING A LOAD OF NEW FLAVOURS YOU CAN VOTE ON AND THE ONE THAT WINS WILL DEFINITELY BE ADDED TO THE RANGE PERMANENTLY! :D" competitions and then it ends and you never hear of _any_ of them again, anyway?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Heathens, the lot of ye. The correct way to eat a Jaffa cake is all in one go, so as to experience the sheer pleasure as the chocolate and jaffa tango across the cakey dance floor.

Also, the process of flavouring crisps was developed by one Spud Murphy of Dublin, Ireland, who made the first cheese and onion crisps. So you can thank Mr. Murphy for your flavoured crisps.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



			
				Mike the Foxhog said:
			
		

> Confession





			
				Teh Ebil Snorlaz said:
			
		

> Bull


Do not pass go, scum bags.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I may be committing total blasphemy here and not know it, but what in the _hell_ is a Jaffa Cake?
...I kinda want some...

On topic: I can't think of a single topic that not everyone would agree on.
'Cept maybe whether Forum Games is necessary. God that was horrible...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

...I just looked up Jaffa Cakes on Google Image Search.

I am humbled in the face of your amazing British confectionery delights. Would someone like to trade for a root beer float (link)? I hear that they do not exist in England, which is a terrible oversight.


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Our chocolate adverts also have gorillas playing drums.

And I'm pretty sure there'd be a divide when debating affirmative action, and political correctness. Also freedom of speech, like, should there be a limit on what we can say, should we be allowed to express our prejudices, etc.


----------



## J.T.

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

ROOT BEER FLOATS ARE AMAZING once in Biology when we were studying fermentation the entire class made a bottle of root beer each. Mine was too strong, but luckily the teacher brought along a couple 2L bottles of A&W root beer and ice cream so we all had ice cream floats and it was awesome. Really, anything to do with root beer is awesome. Except root beer lollipops. Those are terrible.

I'd trade a bottle of Stewart's to try a jaffa cake any day, though.


----------



## benwayshouse

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> pizza.


have we debated what _pizza toppings_ are good ? or if pizza is good at all?

i just eat cheese. i enjoy certain toppings on their own, but i've never been fond of the way the toppings mix with the cheese. the taste makes me gag more often than not.


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

DIE DIE DIE.

I love pizza with the works, but cheese is so bland I want to barf.


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i eat anything on pizza. even root beer.


----------



## benwayshouse

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

like, once i had pizza that was cheese and broccoli, but the broccoli was baked _into_ the cheese, and.. *yuck*.


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



KronoGreen said:


> i eat anything on pizza. even root beer.


One time my friend spilled his entire root beer on our meat lovers pizza. Now THAT is American.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



J.T. said:


> ROOT BEER FLOATS ARE AMAZING


Yes they are, sir.





J.T. said:


> Mine was too strong, but luckily the teacher brought along a couple 2L bottles of A&W root beer and ice cream so we all had ice cream floats and it was awesome.


Shaddap Barq's all the way.





(click this for full effect)

Anyway I am strictly a pepperoni-or-just-cheese guy. Thin crust is preferred.


----------



## J.T.

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Blastoise said:


> Shaddap Barq's all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click this for full effect)


Actually I do like Barq's more than A&W's, but the teacher just brought A&W. And since it's a root beer float in class I wasn't about to say "MISS YOU ONLY GOT MY _SECOND_ FAVORITE KIND OF ROOT BEER |:[" because that would be an asshole move to make.



Blastoise said:


> Anyway I am strictly a pepperoni-or-just-cheese guy. Thin crust is preferred.


I swear to god I think you're my long lost brother.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

My family usually just orders pepperoni pizza; when it's up to me I might try something more adventurous depending on what's available. I don't like pizza that's totally loaded with stuff though. Cheesesteak pizza and pizzas with white sauce are good. :v

Favorite chain pizza would be Domino's thin crust. 

(lol @ tags... what the hell were we supposed to be talking about in this thread? :P)


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Mmm, pizza. My favorite kind is the one I special-ordered on graduation night, with green olives, bacon and pepperoni.

I'm weird.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I think that we all agree because somehow TCoD has taken over our brains...... we are being assimilated.


----------



## Zuu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I love pizza. Put anything on it that isn't onion and I'll eat it.


----------



## nothing to see here

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

My favorite thing to put on a pizza: black olives.  Pepperoni, onions, mushrooms, green peppers, red peppers, banana peppers, jalapeño peppers, pretty much any other kind of pepper, tomatoes, garlic, sometimes ham or Canadian bacon, and all different kinds of cheese and spices are good too.  I've even had a chicken pizza, with barbecue sauce instead of regular tomato sauce, before... it was surprisingly good (I was expecting it to be kinda gross.)

Actually, now that I think about it... I like pretty much any kind of pizza, as long as it doesn't have something nasty on it (mostly just sausage. just can't stand the stuff.)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Whoever thought of putting pineapple on pizzas needs to be shot. Pineapple is fucking lovely, pizza is okay but put them together and... no.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I love meat, cheese and crusty stuff so pizza is my food of choice whenever possible. The best pizza I ever had had three cheeses (mozzarella, emmental and red cheddar) on top, parmesan in the crust and was topped with ham, chicken, pepperoni, sausage, meatballs, rashers, POT (I added that myself) and provincial herbs. It was godly.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



El Garbanzo said:


> My favorite thing to put on a pizza: black olives.  Pepperoni, onions, mushrooms, green peppers, red peppers, banana peppers, jalapeño peppers, pretty much any other kind of pepper, tomatoes, garlic, sometimes ham or Canadian bacon, and all different kinds of cheese and spices are good too.  I've even had a chicken pizza, with barbecue sauce instead of regular tomato sauce, before... it was surprisingly good (I was expecting it to be kinda gross.)





> mushrooms


harglajkahg

Mushrooms are the worst thing in existence and whoever had the bright idea to put them on pizza needs to be hunted down.

EDIT: What is a banana pepper?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Pepperoni and Sausage.

Personally, I don't really like Root Beer that much but I will drink it if I have to, and I have nothing against it.


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

A banana pepper is this yellow pepper that is just spicy enough to kick your mouth without giving you an intense burn and whoever decided to eat one first should be given a million dollars and made a saint.


----------



## Jester

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Dezzuu said:


> I love pizza. Put anything on it that isn't onion and I'll eat it.


Even eggplant? Nasty.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Whoever thought of putting pineapple on pizzas needs to be shot. Pineapple is fucking lovely, pizza is okay but put them together and... no.


YOU SIR should be shot for not liking the godly combination of Pineapple and Pizza <3



Rasrap Smurf said:


> harglajkahg
> 
> Mushrooms are the worst thing in existence and whoever had the bright idea to put them on pizza needs to be hunted down.
> 
> EDIT: What is a banana pepper?


While i don't agree that it is the worst thing in existance I do agree it should gtfo of my pizza.

Also, I love how this thread is a giant argument about food.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Rasrap Smurf said:


> harglajkahg
> 
> Mushrooms are the worst thing in existence and whoever had the bright idea to put them on pizza needs to be hunted down.


[highfive]

My ideal pizza is barbecue chicken with pineapple chunks on mozzarella and barbecue sauce. Maybe throw on some grilled red onions and a couple pinches of cilantro. And no thin crust, bleh. Fluffy crust is good.

Although I'm really not a big pizza fan. I'd much rather have an untoasted mesquite chicken sub from Quiznos. With a side of Gold Peak tea. Nom.

I don't drink soda, aside from the occasional diet Sprite/diet Coke.

Oh, but you know what I really want to eat right now? A Chick-Fil-A sandwich (no pickles) with waffle fries and polynesian dipping sauce and a chocolate shake. Yessss.


----------



## Tarvos

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

My ideal pizza has tomato sauce, pepperoni, and mozzarella cheese, and is homemade by an actual Italian who understands the concept of herbs, spicing and things like that without making it in a factory.

Pizzas are mostly shit. I do not like pizza very much. Then again I kind of hate prefab.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Watershed said:


> My ideal pizza [...] is homemade by an actual Italian who understands the concept of herbs, spicing and things like that without making it in a factory.


Yes, aren't frozen pizzas just perfect? It's like being in Rome.


----------



## Tarvos

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

If you want a good pizza, don't go to the overpriced stuff in the Rome city centre. Find yourself a nice quaint Italian town in the countryside.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

My parents make homemade pizza from storebought pizza crusts. It is GOOD!

And it is pepperoni and chese. The best pizza I've ever had was probably a handmade Steak Bomb pizza from a resteraunt. HAND-MADE.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

IT WAS MADE OF HANDS?!


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



superbird said:


> My parents make homemade pizza from storebought pizza crusts. It is GOOD!
> 
> And it is pepperoni and chese. The best pizza I've ever had was probably a handmade Steak Bomb pizza from a resteraunt. HAND-MADE.


... wait, restaurant pizza usually _isn't_ handmade?


----------



## Saith

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Just a thing, but I'm not sure what I like on my pizzas, I know it's something specific, I just don't do the shopping so I don't actually know what's on there. Anyway, we get ours from Tesco's, and they're not bad, It's, like, 5 toppings and a sauce for a fiver.
Good value, compared to Pizza Hut and Dominos and them.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

In the United States, Hungry Howie's has had the best pizza for a chain in my experience. Round Table is good, too. Both are fairly limited as far as range goes.

Mind I've had legit Italian margherita.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

It was a while ago so I can't recall how it tasted but I remember having what I considered the best pizza I'd ever had at the time at a Pizzeria in Paris. I wish I could actually go to Italy and see what it's like there.

EDIT: This thread is making me crave for some Dominos.


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

My dad is in love with pizza... He has passed that love on to me O_O

I usually just eat pepperoni though. Simple and delicious...


----------



## H-land

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

As far as pizza goes, I eat pepperoni. That's about it. Cheese pizza I can handle in a pinch, and sometimes I'm okay with other types of meat on my pizzas, but. Yeah.
Actually, I did have a seafood pizza once in Venice, and really liked it. I couldn't eat it all, though, because it was so _big_. I wish I could have kept the leftovers.


----------



## Pwnemon

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Meat.

Lovers.

Thank you.


----------



## J.T.

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Okay, whenever I go to Boston Pizza, I admit I indulge in a bit of an odd pizza topping - not as odd as some of the other things on this topic, but... pepperoni and taco beef. It's _so good_ and it combines my favorite foods. If I ever go to Italy (and dear god do I ever want to) I will go to every pizzeria I can find. Also find some spaghetti places because pasta is marvelous.

Also I misread voltianqueen's post as "My dog is in love with pizza" ._.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I love pizza, but my boyfriend always orders the meat lovers... There should be a legal limit to how much meat should be on a pizza. I like anything, no onion though or olives. 


Buffalo Chicken pizza anyone??


----------



## Dinru

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I like pizza, usually just cheese. Sometimes pepperoni or sausage. Once when I was visiting a relative at the hospital, I was hungry and the only decent-looking thing in the cafeteria was this BBQ Chicken pizza, and it was gooooOOoood....otherwise yeah.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

_will people stop fucking adding retarded tags_

thank you

Also I don't like pizza that much. I'll eat it but not my favourite. I prefer pasta dishes and *that* is what I would look for in Italy.
(Uncivilised people you all are!)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I started somewhat liking pasta about the same time I made a half-arsed attempt to learn Italian. o:
Though lasagna is still foul.


----------



## Tarvos

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> _will people stop fucking adding retarded tags_
> 
> thank you
> 
> Also I don't like pizza that much. I'll eat it but not my favourite. I prefer pasta dishes and *that* is what I would look for in Italy.
> (Uncivilised people you all are!)


actually me too


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Thanks a lot everyone, I had an awful night last night due not being able to get to sleep/keep on waking up because I couldn't stop thinking/dreaming about food. I hope you're all happy! >:(


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> lasagna is still foul.


i hate you forever


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> _will people stop fucking adding retarded tags_
> 
> thank you
> 
> Also I don't like pizza that much. I'll eat it but not my favourite. I prefer pasta dishes and *that* is what I would look for in Italy.
> (Uncivilised people you all are!)


I found the pizza was generally better. Though I could just be biased because I love pizza, but Italian pizza is quite different than what everyone here is probably used to. 

(I had some _awful, awful_ spaghetti at one place...)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Vixie said:


> I found the pizza was generally better. Though I could just be biased because I love pizza, but Italian pizza is quite different than what everyone here is probably used to.
> 
> (I had some _awful, awful_ spaghetti at one place...)


The magical land of ~here?! I sure wish I lived there!


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> The magical land of ~here?! I sure wish I lived there!


"here" as in "tCoDF", diphthong 8|


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Though lasagna is still foul.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

I v much agree re: pasta; spaghetti (my own recipe, at least) is probably my favorite meal period. Especially with french or sourdough bread. Lasagna is delicious, except when my dad makes it - he doesn't like parmesan, so he makes it with /cheddar/, and I'm like... no that's not how it works :(. I like a lot of different pasta... except macaroni and cheese. Ughhh.

Has anyone tried pasta pie? Not me, but it looks delicious.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

When I eat out (which is almost always Pizza Hut because I am _poor_) I order pizza with mushrooms and pineapple and I have never, ever ordered it without some kind of comment from the wait staff. Apparently my topping of choice is unversally disgusting.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Hahaha, really? My mum is in love with mushroom and pineapple on pizza.

(But one of my friends likes anchovies and they're just ~gross. So.)


----------



## Tarvos

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Mushrooms on anything?

Are people insane or what?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Jessie said:


> _will people stop fucking adding retarded tags_
> 
> thank you
> 
> Also I don't like pizza that much. I'll eat it but not my favourite. I prefer pasta dishes and *that* is what I would look for in Italy.
> (Uncivilised people you all are!)


Pasta > pizza

I had a surprisingly nice express bolognese yesterday. Nothing beats the Galileo though. Even though it's run by Algerians.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*



Watershed said:


> Mushrooms on anything?
> 
> Are people insane or what?


----------



## Green

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

i think we should discuss fossils.

y/n


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TCoDf has highly homogenous ... ideas.*

Meh. There are still plenty of discussions going on around here which people are disagreeing about. Why does this topic even exist? And why has its subject changed about 6 times?


----------



## Clover

Changed the title cause the old one was odd and unwieldy!

It looks like what most people are arguing about includes "mushrooms or no", "pizza or pasta", "thin mints or samoas"... (the latter on all for me \o/)

But as for actual controversial topics that don't have to do with food... how about music downloading? :x I seem to remember the meat-eating topic being pretty busy... that has to do with food too, but less directly 83 I figured this topic could exist as a kind of breeding ground to get ideas for threads in the serious business forum. \o/ idk.


----------



## Pwnemon

I'm against it. It's stealing. Not that tough to wrap a head around.

Anyway, I'm former on all three of those.


----------



## opaltiger

Pwnemon said:


> I'm against it. It's stealing. Not that tough to wrap a head around.


No it isn't. Making a copy cannot be considered stealing.

There are plenty of arguments against piracy, but calling it "stealing" simply isn't true.


----------



## Green

... what? how are we supposed to get music without downloading it?


----------



## Pwnemon

Actually, copyright law says explicitly that copying any legally obtained work for anything other than a personal backup is illegal.

EDIT: LolKrono. True, true.


----------



## Green

or did you mean piracy of music? you weren't very clear.


----------



## opaltiger

Pwnemon said:


> Actually, copyright law says explicitly that copying any legally obtained work for anything other than a personal backup is illegal.
> 
> EDIT: LolKrono. True, true.


Three points:

1. Copyright law varies from country to country.
2. It's not the person who downloads, but the person who uploads, who is breaking the law.
3. That still doesn't make it theft.


----------



## Pwnemon

Downloading is an accessory to the crime, though.


----------



## opaltiger

Pwnemon said:


> Downloading is an accessory to the crime, though.


How so? How is downloading something in any way related to uploading it? The reverse is true - something has to be uploaded before it can be downloaded, of course - but how does downloading content make you an accessory to its uploading?


----------



## Pwnemon

Because, if nobody downloaded uploaded music, nobody would upload.


----------



## Music Dragon

Illegally downloading music is different from shoplifting, pickpocketing etc. in that you're not actually taking something from another person, you're just creating a perfect copy of it at no cost whatsoever.


----------



## Pwnemon

Well maybe but on the other hand you are taking from the artist/software company money they otherwise would have gotten.


----------



## opaltiger

Pwnemon said:


> Because, if nobody downloaded uploaded music, nobody would upload.


Ah, but that doesn't make sense. If I download item A, I'm not an accessory to the crime of its uploading. Why would you then blame the uploading of item B on me? I'm in no way even connected to it.

I get where you're coming from, but it simply doesn't hold up. It's comparable to the black market - you can buy things from it legally, but you can't sell things. If you want to halt something, you have to target the source; if you target the users, you will very shortly have a huge mess on your hands.



> Well maybe but on the other hand you are taking from the artist/software company money they otherwise would have gotten.


This is bullshit. Claiming the loss of _potential_ profits is ridiculous. How, for example, would you go around establishing that everyone would buy the things they download? Many people download a lot, but would buy a lot less if that was the only option available to them.


----------



## Pwnemon

Well claiming that you SAVED jobs is basically the same thing. So sue me for using Obamanomics.


----------



## Tarvos

Pwnemon said:


> Well maybe but on the other hand you are taking from the artist/software company money they otherwise would have gotten.


Most people are never gonna buy things.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Pwnemon said:


> Well maybe but on the other hand you are taking from the artist/software company money they otherwise would have gotten.


Untrue. I would never buy a Black Eyed Peas CD but I would download their songs.


----------



## Music Dragon

I never, ever, ever bought any music before I started downloading. I do now though.


----------



## Pwnemon

Wait, buy music or just download it?


----------



## Superbird

It wouldn't be theft, it would be copyright infringement.

If you buy it, it's definitely not either. And, at least in the US, one may copy it, but if one pays for something, it is...theft?...to solicit it without payment.


----------



## Music Dragon

Pwnemon said:


> Wait, buy music or just download it?


Assuming you're talking to me, here's what I meant:

When I was younger, I never bought any music, ever. Then, I started listening to illegally downloaded music, which inspired me to actually buy albums just for the sake of having them (_Songs for the Deaf_ holy omigosh).

So thanks to the wonder of file sharing, I am now supporting the artists with my money!

... most of the time, anyway. *cough*


----------



## Clover

Pwnemon said:


> Well claiming that you SAVED jobs is basically the same thing. So sue me for using Obamanomics.


This is mildly off-topic, but what on earth did you mean when you chose to use that terribly loaded term?


----------



## J.T.

Easy. You can make anything seem bad, evil, immoral, or terrorist-related by adding the prefix "Obama-" to it, even if it has absolutely no basis in reality. So far I've heard Obamacare, Obamanomics, and (I shit you not) Obamacaust.

THIS JUST IN: OBAMAPOCALYPSE SET FOR 2012


----------



## Pwnemon

Well, I only use it to describe something Obama has done. Ex: Say that the economic stimulus "Saved Jobs"


----------



## 1. Luftballon

why don't you just say "economic stimulus"? it wasn't the sole work of obama. you're using a loaded term anyway.


----------

